# Your most loathed TV character..



## HinterXGames

Considering all the TV i've watched, I must say, Geoffrey from Game of Thrones is easily the most loathsome character i've experienced on a TV show. The guy who plays him does a great job. I don't think i've hated a character or wanted a character to perish more than his. A great credit to his acting job. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Anyone on _Drop Dead Diva._ Close second: that Ellis charater from _Smash._


----------



## SayWhat?

Meddlesome Mothers. I can't watch certain sitcoms like "Raymond" because of them.


----------



## MysteryMan

I'll have to think about that. I've been watching TV since it's "Golden Age".


----------



## Steve

For me, it's a toss-up between two characters from _*24*_.

Sherry Palmer...










... and Charles Logan.


----------



## Herdfan

HinterXGames said:


> Considering all the TV i've watched, I must say, Geoffrey from Game of Thrones is easily the most loathsome character i've experienced on a TV show.


He is very easy to hate. It is back in another month or so.


----------



## HinterXGames

Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone on _Drop Dead Diva._ Close second: that Ellis charater from _Smash._


is Smash any good? I thought about giving it a try. It looks different.


----------



## HinterXGames

Herdfan said:


> He is very easy to hate. It is back in another month or so.


I know, I can't wait. It's easily my favorite show on TV. And also, i've never wanted so many people to die on one show before. :lol: None them are on Geoffery's level though. His mother is a very close 2nd though >.>


----------



## Stuart Sweet

HinterXGames said:


> is Smash any good? I thought about giving it a try. It looks different.


The second season opener was a lot better than most of the episodes in the first season but I'm not sure they can redeem this show. It started out so well and you'd think it would have been easy to figure out where to go with it, but most of the characters are unlikable and the dialogue has been really wooden.


----------



## TMan

"HinterXGames" said:


> Considering all the TV i've watched, I must say, Geoffrey from Game of Thrones is easily the most loathsome character i've experienced on a TV show. The guy who plays him does a great job. I don't think i've hated a character or wanted a character to perish more than his. A great credit to his acting job. :lol:


I'm only one episode in, but I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Henry

HinterXGames said:


> is Smash any good? I thought about giving it a try. It looks different.


I loved the season 2 opener, but as Stuart hints, they've had to make a lot of internal changes during the off season. The dialogue seems a bit more fluid and unrestrained, and the location shots have finally moved out of that stupid sound stage.

If you watched the first season, you'll first see the tinkering evident in cast changes and more focused on songs. I'm looking forward to more pleasant surprises.

Like I said, I loved it, but it's a work-in-progress.


----------



## Steve

HinterXGames said:


> is Smash any good? I thought about giving it a try. It looks different.





Stuart Sweet said:


> The second season opener was a lot better than most of the episodes in the first season but I'm not sure they can redeem this show. It started out so well and you'd think it would have been easy to figure out where to go with it, but most of the characters are unlikable and the dialogue has been really wooden.





Henry said:


> I loved the season 2 opener, but as Stuart hints, they've had to make a lot of internal changes during the off season. The dialogue seems a bit more fluid and unrestrained, and the location shots have finally moved out of that stupid sound stage.
> 
> If you watched the first season, you'll first see the tinkering evident in cast changes and more focused on songs. I'm looking forward to more pleasant surprises.
> 
> Like I said, I loved it, but it's a work-in-progress.


Not to turn this into a _Smash _thread, but the thing I like about the show is there's usually one production number per episode that makes me feel glad I watched, no matter how the rest of it was. Last week it was Ivy's big song in the second hour. Megan Hilty is very talented, IMO.


----------



## fluffybear

Flo from Progressive!


----------



## dettxw

The Phil Dunphy character on _Modern Family_. I just hate the awkward comedy thing.
Everybody loves the show, and maybe the other characters are good, but this guy ruins it for me.


----------



## Nick

Steve said:


> For me, it's a toss-up between two characters from _*24*_.
> 
> Sherry Palmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and Charles Logan.


+1

Also, any *Kardashian*, anyone from "*Jersy Shore*" (are they the same?) and any of the "*Housewives of Anywhere*", but who am I to judge since I don't watch any of that sort of trash. :nono2:

Oh yeah,* J.R.* from "*Dallas*", but only by reputation since I've never watched that, either.


----------



## sigma1914

The Governor on _The Walking Dead_.


----------



## pfp

Steve said:


> For me, it's a toss-up between two characters from _*24*_.
> 
> Sherry Palmer...


I hated this character so much I can't stand the actress in anything else I've seen her in.


----------



## navy8ball

pfp said:


> I hated this character so much I can't stand the actress in anything else I've seen her in.


I almost quit watching Castle because of her.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Dr. Zachary Smith in Lost In Space.


----------



## Maruuk

Sophie from 2 Broke Girls--I FF the instant she blows into frame. Not sexy, not funny, just sickening and crudely stereotyped. And...








...Rory from Dr. Who. A completely vapid, annoying and utterly superfluous character who destroyed the terrific sexual tension between Who and Amy. The series was over for me once Rory gummed everything up.


----------



## renbutler

dettxw said:


> The Phil Dunphy character on _Modern Family_. I just hate the awkward comedy thing.
> Everybody loves the show, and maybe the other characters are good, but this guy ruins it for me.


I LOVE Phil. And Ty Burrell plays the character perfectly.

I'd have to vote for (or against) Christopher on Gilmore Girls. Please, go away Chris, and this time stay away.

Dishonorable mention goes to all of Amy's family on Everybody Loves Raymond. The stereotype of the uber-religious family missed the mark IMO. Her brother Peter was especially bad as played by Chris Eliot. (Paul Reubens was AWESOME as Peter in the episode where he was introduced.)


----------



## HinterXGames

Nick said:


> +1
> 
> Also, any *Kardashian*, anyone from "*Jersy Shore*" (are they the same?) and any of the "*Housewives of Anywhere*", but who am I to judge since I don't watch any of that sort of trash. :nono2:
> 
> Oh yeah,* J.R.* from "*Dallas*", but only by reputation since I've never watched that, either.


I did watch Dallas, and J.R. would be up there. Hagman did a terrific job with that character. Truely.. "Take a hammer to his head" character, though he had redeeming moments, even if those for the most part were selfish.
--
That's what sets Geoffery apart for me. There is just absolutely /nothing/ redeeming about him. :hurah: Or, at least that i've yet seen.


----------



## HinterXGames

Maruuk said:


> Sophie from 2 Broke Girls--I FF the instant she blows into frame. Not sexy, not funny, just sickening and crudely stereotyped.


--
This reminds me of Lana from Smallville. Literally, everytime she came into a scene me (and my friends) groaned, because her appearances became like a void sucking hole of angst. Then, there is a difference between hating a character because of the character and hating one because of how it's written/acted.
--
In wrestling, one would call it good heat and bad heat. xD Geoffary = Good Heat, Sophie (from your description), would be bad heat.


----------



## Charise

You've named some good ones, but recently I hated Lori in _Walking Dead_. So glad she's gone! Second half of the season starts Sunday.


----------



## HinterXGames

Charise said:


> You've named some good ones, but recently I hated Lori in _Walking Dead_. So glad she's gone! Second half of the season starts Sunday.


Something tells me i'm going to have to finally give in and watch Walked Dead.. all of my friends keep bugging me too. :hurah:


----------



## sigma1914

Charise said:


> You've named some good ones, but recently I hated Lori in _Walking Dead_. So glad she's gone! Second half of the season starts Sunday.


I was ok with her at first, but she got to be annoying.


----------



## Nick

HinterXGames said:


> Something tells me i'm going to have to finally give in and watch Walked Dead.. all of my friends keep bugging me too. :hurah:


Then they're not your friends. :grin:


----------



## Charise

sigma1914 said:


> I was ok with her at first, but she got to be annoying.


Me too, but for weeks before she "died," I just wanted a walker to get her.


----------



## Charise

HinterXGames said:


> Something tells me i'm going to have to finally give in and watch Walked Dead.. all of my friends keep bugging me too. :hurah:


If you think too hard about the survival aspect of it, you won't enjoy it. Suspending belief is the only way, which you've already done because, duh, we're talking zombies.


----------



## Deftones

This is super easy. Tara from True Blood. I hate the character, I hate her storylines, I hate the way she talks. They only slightly redeemed her with her story this past season, but holy moley. Any scene she is in, I basically tune out.


----------



## lugnutathome

This guy is hard to top!

Don "maybe Barney the dinosaur depends on dosages" Bolton



HinterXGames said:


> Considering all the TV i've watched, I must say, Geoffrey from Game of Thrones is easily the most loathsome character i've experienced on a TV show. The guy who plays him does a great job. I don't think i've hated a character or wanted a character to perish more than his. A great credit to his acting job. :lol:


----------



## Maruuk

Never could stand Tara, a very phony, awkward character and an awful actress. She always seemed like a self-conscious token, and never bought her friendship with Sookie or her odd conversion to lesbianism. Whereas Lafayette Reynolds (played by Nelsan Ellis) is exactly the opposite. He's fantastic! I feel like he's every cook in the back of every Louisiana greasy spoon, right out of real life. He brings every scene he's in to life, just as Tara kills any semblance of reality in every scene she's in. She's like a bad high school actor in an HBO show.


----------



## HinterXGames

For the longest time I really disliked Deb on Dexter, though, my dislike of her softened slight with last season. Once she became LT. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11

Seems some are using a different definition of loathsome than the OP


----------



## Nick

Loathesome???

I thought you said _'lovesome'_.

My bad.


----------



## spartanstew

Tie:

Mike Baxter (Last Man Standing)
Tim Taylor (Home Improvement)


----------



## B Newt

fluffybear said:


> Flo from Progressive!


I would love to see her naked! Oh yea... even with that silly makeup on.


----------



## Maruuk

Oh yeah, Maya "chews the scenery" Rudolph on "Up All Night". Brutal. Singlehandedly killed the show.


----------



## Church AV Guy

yosoyellobo said:


> Dr. Zachary Smith in Lost In Space.


Ding! We have a winner! :up:


----------



## fluffybear

Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone on _Drop Dead Diva._


 
I resent that!

I had an uncredited role on the show 2 different times.


----------



## fluffybear

B Newt said:


> I would love to see her naked! Oh yea... even with that silly makeup on.


You need to get out a little more!


----------



## 1980ws

My wife will not watch any older shows of "The Office" because of Michael Scott. I have issues with Nicholas Cage, no particular character.


----------



## Nick

1980ws said:


> My wife will not watch any older shows of "The Office" because of Michael Scott...


...and here, I thought I was the only one -- add another one to my list.


----------



## kc1ih

Ashton Kutcher on 2.5 men. Or anything else that no-talent a--hole has been in.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

B Newt said:


> I would love to see her naked! Oh yea... even with that silly makeup on.


While I won't disagree (might make her more tolerable), what's up with using creepy characters to sell insurance (Flo, the 1960s Progressive floosy, creepy 1970s Progressive guy, and that creepy Nationwide guy)?


----------



## Maruuk

Insurance runs on insecurity and fear of the unknown. Characters that instill that vibe are ideal.


----------



## Henry

Scott Meisterheim on Bering Sea Gold.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Henry said:


> Scott Meisterheim on Bering Sea Gold.


I'm not sure who's worse, Scott or Steve. One is a big mean bully and the other is a whiny little girl.


----------



## scooper

I'm ready for Discovery Networks to "reDiscover" their origins and get away from this reality show crap...


----------



## gov

Wesley Crusher, Star Trek TNG

Dr. Helena Russell, Space 1999

Don Knots character on Three's Company (Farley?)


----------



## Henry

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm not sure who's worse, Scott or Steve. One is a big mean bully and the other is a whiny little girl.


I'm assuming you're referring to Steve _Riedel _- I agree ... and his daughter Emily is just as much a loser as he is. But, while I don't like them, I think Scott is the bigger loser idiot with a penchant for bullying and drunken violence.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Adelai Niska


----------



## Henry

Tom Robertson said:


> Adelai Niska


As in_ Firefly?_


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Henry said:


> I'm assuming you're referring to Steve _Riedel _- I agree ... and his daughter Emily is just as much a loser as he is. But, while I don't like them, I think Scott is the bigger loser idiot with a penchant for bullying and drunken violence.


I get it now, just watched the last episode. What a classy guy Scott is, drink all day while complaining he doesn't have any money.

I give Zeke credit, he's a little strange but a tough kid with a good work ethic. It's too bad he has the hots for Emily and can't cut her loose. He would make a ton more money if he had another diver and not dead weight.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Henry said:


> As in_ Firefly?_


Yup, we have winner!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

fluffybear said:


> I resent that!
> 
> I had an uncredited role on the show 2 different times.


Ok, anyone credited on _Drop Dead Diva._


----------



## Nick

Speaking of Divas, I've been peeking at 'Double Divas', but it's pretty much a bust. I can't handle it so I am barely hanging in there. 'Twin Peaks' would've been a more fitting title, but that was already taken. IMO, the "Divas" should be nipped in the bud!

:sure:


----------



## BLWedge09

sigma1914 said:


> The Governor on _The Walking Dead_.


Yep. My pick too.


----------



## BLWedge09

1980ws said:


> My wife will not watch any older shows of "The Office" because of Michael Scott.


Man, those were the good ole days of the office... He was supposed to make you uncomfortable. That was the point. Now, when Robert California was on there, I couldn't stand him.


----------



## Henry

Scott Kocourek said:


> I get it now, just watched the last episode. What a classy guy Scott is, drink all day while complaining he doesn't have any money.
> 
> I give Zeke credit, he's a little strange but a tough kid with a good work ethic. It's too bad he has the hots for Emily and can't cut her loose. He would make a ton more money if he had another diver and not dead weight.


Zeke's "hots" for Emily has been a multi-seasonal bore. I finally had to give up on him doing anything rational except look for gold. His work ethic is an obsession with him that seems to make him miss the forest for the romantic trees - if you get my drift?

Scott's a piece of work, alright. He' also has a multi-seasonal history full of self-pity, and abusive behavior that he gladly parses out. He's a true paranoid who blames everybody else for his failures and then drunkenly goes out and practices his boxing on unsuspecting storefronts. It would serve him right to break a hand some day.

He's the type you really love to loath.


----------



## Henry

Tom Robertson said:


> Yup, we have winner!


Way t'go, Tom ... I would've never thought of him! But then, Firefly had soooo many neat bad guys.


----------



## MysteryMan

Now that I've given it some thought I'd have to say the character "Marty Winston" played by actor Dallas Roberts in the Law & Order episode "By Perjury".


----------



## txtommy

fluffybear said:


> Flo from Progressive!





yosoyellobo said:


> Dr. Zachary Smith in Lost In Space.


Those two plus Jay Leno, seriously, something about that guy.

Many of the other shows mentioned above and all so-called 'reality' shows I don't watch as I find the shows to be loathed in their entirety so can't even name any characters in the show. Just watching the ads for many shows is often more than I can stomach.


----------



## Tom Robertson

txtommy said:


> Those two plus Jay Leno, seriously, something about that guy.
> 
> Many of the other shows mentioned above and all so-called 'reality' shows I don't watch as I find the shows to be loathed in their entirety so can't even name any characters in the show. Just watching the ads for many shows is often more than I can stomach.


Jay? Not honest Jay... Ah well, I understand the concept. 

As for the commercials... both DIRECTV and DISH have ways to minimize the commercials... (Sorry, I just couldn't resist.)  

(And I don't watch any of the reality shows either.) 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## VDP07

The Son and Daughter on Hardcore Pawn. 100% scripted reality and 100% unlikable characters.


----------



## Henry

txtommy said:


> Those two plus Jay Leno, seriously, something about that guy.
> 
> Many of the other shows mentioned above and all so-called 'reality' shows I don't watch as I find the shows to be loathed in their entirety so can't even name any characters in the show. Just watching the ads for many shows is often more than I can stomach.


I like to watch shows that hold my interest - whether scripted or reality. If they fail (and many do), I watch something else. The one thing I don't do is to criticize a show or a genre I don't (or haven't) watched.


----------



## TomCat

Best villian? Ben from _Lost_. Michael Emerson great there, great on _Person of Interest_.

"Most loathsome"? Anyone with the last name Kardashian or found standing next to any Kardashian.

"Annoying?" Flo. I'd probably still do her. Enthusiasm is sexy, which is why Ellie Kemper does it for me. OK, there are other reasons too.

Also annoying, the Dr. Who from a couple seasons ago. I could not reach for the remote fast enough. He also wins for least believable portrayal. If I met him, I'd have to punch him.


----------



## fluffybear

Stuart Sweet said:


> Ok, anyone credited on _Drop Dead Diva._


Hmm, OK!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

TomCat said:


> Best villian? Ben from _Lost_. Michael Emerson great there, great on _Person of Interest_.
> 
> "Most loathsome"? Anyone with the last name Kardashian or found standing next to any Kardashian.
> 
> "Annoying?" Flo. I'd probably still do her. Enthusiasm is sexy, which is why Ellie Kemper does it for me. OK, there are other reasons too.
> 
> Also annoying, the Dr. Who from a couple seasons ago. I could not reach for the remote fast enough. He also wins for least believable portrayal. If I met him, I'd have to punch him.


and there you go, Fluffybear... While agree with the above sentiment, I found myself sitting just to the right of a Kardashian at a deli in Beverly Hills about a year ago. So I suppose I make the list


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone on _Drop Dead Diva._


WOW!! I LOVED that show... so disappointed they cancelled it.



HinterXGames said:


> --
> This reminds me of Lana from Smallville. Literally, everytime she came into a scene me (and my friends) groaned, because her appearances became like a void sucking hole of angst. Then, there is a difference between hating a character because of the character and hating one because of how it's written/acted.


Uh... yeah, I'm going to have to agree with KK's Lana. I was okay with her at first, but a few seasons in and I too wanted to groan every time she was on screen.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> and there you go, Fluffybear... While agree with the above sentiment, I found myself sitting just to the right of a Kardashian at a deli in Beverly Hills about a year ago. So I suppose I make the list


If it's Kim, you automatically make the list...

If it's Rob, you're excused...

If it's the Jenner girl(s?), you may be excused...

Otherwise, I may have to agree with Fluffybear...


----------



## TomCat

Alan Gordon said:


> If it's Kim, you automatically make the list...
> 
> If it's Rob, you're excused...
> 
> If it's the Jenner girl(s?), you may be excused...


That you even know their names? Just a little sad. :eek2:


----------



## Alan Gordon

TomCat said:


> That you even know their names? Just a little sad. :eek2:


!rolling

Sadly, I do know most of their names. 

I know Kim's... because let's face it, unless you've been living under a rock, you've unfortunately heard of her.

I know Rob's because he was on "Dancing With The Stars" a few years back, and while I expected him to be that years' Bristol Palin, I was actually pleasantly surprised that I enjoyed him on the show... both for a decent amount of talent and surprisingly, his personality.

I know Khloe's because I watch "The X Factor", and she co-hosted this past season, plus...

I cannot comment on how many times I've seen Khloe's name mentioned alongside her sister Kourtney, whose name I only know from scrolling through the GUIDE and seeing "Khloe and Kourtney Do Dallas" or Miami, or wherever.

I believe there are two younger girls... Kylie and Kendall (I believe).... though they aren't technically Kardashians. One of them had a brief appearance on an episode of "Hawaii 5-0".

Kourtney, Kylie, and Kendall are fairly unknown to me. I wouldn't know Kourtney if I walked past her on the street, and I'm hesitant to believe I would know Kylie and Kendall either.


----------



## SayWhat?

Any character played by Barbara Bab****. Just completely creeps me out and makes my skin crawl. Any episode she shows up in, I turn off ... quickly.


----------



## Nick

Barbara _who?_


----------



## SayWhat?

Filters really need to check for leading and trailing letters, eh?

First place I saw 'it' was on Hill Street as Grace somebody.


----------



## renegade

Honey Booboo. Definitely Honey Booboo.

:icon_lame


----------



## paulman182

Charlie Ergen.


----------



## skinnyJM

Rose on Two and a Half Men.


----------



## Gary McCoy

The little green gecko on the GEICO insurance commercials.


----------



## iceturkee

TomCat said:


> Best villian? Ben from _Lost_. Michael Emerson great there, great on _Person of Interest_.
> 
> "Most loathsome"? Anyone with the last name Kardashian or found standing next to any Kardashian.
> 
> "Annoying?" Flo. I'd probably still do her. Enthusiasm is sexy, which is why Ellie Kemper does it for me. OK, there are other reasons too.
> 
> Also annoying, the Dr. Who from a couple seasons ago. I could not reach for the remote fast enough. He also wins for least believable portrayal. If I met him, I'd have to punch him.


ya stole my answer (kardashian)......lol!


----------



## HinterXGames

skinnyJM said:


> Rose on Two and a Half Men.


:eek2: I loved Rose!


----------



## skinnyJM

HinterXGames said:


> :eek2: I loved Rose!


I liked her also at first, but somewhere along the line she just became a character I would rather not see. I'm not quite sure what it was.


----------



## Laxguy

skinnyJM said:


> Rose on Two and a Half Men.


Is that the one who plays the maid? Or the one that was stalking Charlie?

The maid, I FF through her scenes now. Cannot stand her.


----------



## skinnyJM

Laxguy said:


> Is that the one who plays the maid? Or the one that was stalking Charlie?
> 
> The maid, I FF through her scenes now. Cannot stand her.


Rose is the one who was stalking Charlie.


----------



## Laxguy

skinnyJM said:


> Rose is the one who was stalking Charlie.


Thanks. She never bothered me, though after a bit she became tiresome. I'd put her well behind the maid, any Kardashian, and all hosts of "news" shows that deal with "celebrities".

Although I am not sure I'm even answering the question- it was about character, not the actor or actress playing them. In such case, I guess I'd nominate the guy who played the lover/husband/drug lord in Weeds.


----------



## fluffybear

Gary McCoy said:


> The little green gecko on the GEICO insurance commercials.


Anything GEICO


----------



## SayWhat?

Grown-up-Doogie-Howser on that Mother show. If it wasn't for him, I might be able to watch it.


----------



## boukengreen

President Charles Logan


----------



## coolman302003

María LaGuerta on Dexter


----------



## TomCat

SayWhat? said:


> Grown-up-Doogie-Howser on that Mother show. If it wasn't for him, I might be able to watch it.


Yeah, what happened to that show? I am still recording it for some unknown reason, and at last count I had 42 original eps still unwatched. The chicks are hot, just not hot enough for me to still bother to tune in. All three male leads? The casting process failed miserably; there are a hundred better choices they could have cast in any of those roles. "Doogie", is actually the one with the most talent and charisma in the whole bunch. That's not saying much. The other two? Severely over-rated.

I remember a time when I thought the writing was clever. Maybe I've just outgrown their concept of what is funny or cool. Maybe they ran out of gas or got too overconfident about their success. Whatever, the writers have been phoning it in for some time.

The high point of the show has devolved to being the clip of the narrator's hot daughter that they have recycled in _every _- _single _- _episode _since this drivel went on the air. Wonder what those actors got paid for being filmed once and used 22 times a year? I've totally lost interest in who their mother might turn out to be, because I have stopped caring about anyone on this show. I think I need to free up some HDD space.

Or maybe it's just that I can't stand to hear that sickly-sweet stupid opening theme one more time. Whatever, I guess I'm out.


----------



## skinnyJM

fluffybear said:


> Anything GEICO


So GEICO doesn't make you happier than a witch in a broom factory?


----------



## Nick

skinnyJM said:


> So GEICO doesn't make you happier than a witch in a broom factory?


Better than (not then) a broom in a witch factory!


----------



## HinterXGames

Hmm.. Spartacus reminded me of someone I forgot, who is defeintley 2nd on my list and that was Asher from Season 1, 2 and Prequel. What a truly dispacable man with no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Rickt1962

Im surprised that Howard Cosell and Barack Obama didnt make it here already :lol:


----------



## Nick

Rickt1962 said:


> Im surprised that Howard Cosell and Barack Obama didnt make it here already :lol:


The thread is about fictional tv characters. Please, no political posts.


----------



## HinterXGames

Nick said:


> The thread is about fictional tv characters. Please, no political posts.


+1 - Yes, this is a thread about fictional TV characters, not actors/real people


----------



## B Newt

Herbert on the family guy.


----------



## spartanstew

SayWhat? said:


> Grown-up-Doogie-Howser on that Mother show. If it wasn't for him, I might be able to watch it.


He's the main reason I do watch - would love to see him have his own spinoff.


----------



## renbutler

Okay, I gotta pick a new "winner":

Joe from The Following

I have enjoyed the show, but they're trying to make Joe look like some sort of handsome Hannibal Lector type, British accent and all.

But whereas Lector was simultaneously charming and terrifying, Joe is just an evil idiot-wannabe-madman.


----------



## Nick

> Originally Posted by *SayWhat*?
> Grown-up-Doogie-Howser on that Mother show. If it wasn't for him, I might be able to watch it.





spartanstew said:


> He's the main reason I do watch - would love to see him have his own spinoff.


So, that's a no? :nono2:


----------



## jerry downing

I don't know if I have the name right because I didn't watch the show that much. That Horatio guy on CSI:Miami.


----------



## dennispap

jerry downing said:


> I don't know if I have the name right because I didn't watch the show that much. That Horatio guy on CSI:Miami.


Horatio Cane. He was the boss.


----------



## heathramos

just to be different...

Mark Harmon when he was on Moonlighting.

Had to feel bad for Bruce Willis.


----------



## fluffybear

dennispap said:


> Horatio Cane. He was the boss.


:glasses:


----------



## armophob

jerry downing said:


> I don't know if I have the name right because I didn't watch the show that much. That Horatio guy on CSI:Miami.


David Caruso is awful in everything he has ever done.

But I have several actors that I will not watch anything they are in.
Including Jim Carrey, Laura Dern, and Ben Stiller (except for Dodgeball).


----------



## fluffybear

armophob said:


> David Caruso is awful in everything he has ever done.
> 
> But I have several actors that I will not watch anything they are in.
> Including Jim Carrey, Laura Dern, and Ben Stiller (except for Dodgeball).


I can understand Ben Stiller. Only person who I think may be worse is Adam Sandler..


----------



## Nick

Again -


Nick said:


> This thread is about fictional tv characters.


 - not actors.


----------



## TomCat

HinterXGames said:


> Hmm.. Spartacus reminded me of someone I forgot, who is defeintley 2nd on my list and that was Asher from Season 1, 2 and Prequel. What a truly dispacable man with no redeeming qualities.


I'll bet his spelling was atrocious also.


----------



## Eddie501

Frank Gallagher on Shameless. What a worthless slimeball. But yes, William H. Macy does a terrific job playing him.


----------



## Laxguy

Eddie501 said:


> Frank Gallagher on Shameless. What a worthless slimeball. But yes, William H. Macy does a terrific job playing him.


Yes, that's the one. A despicable character played by a very good actor... I just changed my vote to that.


----------



## Geronimo

Homer Bedloe


----------



## PrinceLH

Harris, from Dallas.


----------



## WhoRu

They are not fictional but Jeff Probst and the tall guy on "American Pickers." Wifey watches them. I want to reach thru the screen and punch them. I have to leave the room.


----------



## Nick

New loathed character:

_Francis (Frank) J. Underwood_, Member of Congress - Majority Whip, as portrayed by *Kevin Spacey* in the Netflix original series, "*House of Cards*".

I recently started watching this series (all 13 episodes of S1 are streaming) and already intensly dislike the calculating, conniving, backstabbing, fictitious Rep. Underwood.

*Robin Wright* and *Kate Mara* are the icing on the cake of this delicious political intrigue!


----------



## Cholly

Anyone on Survivor. To me, the whole show is fiction and very bad fiction at that.


----------



## SayWhat?

armophob said:


> David Caruso is awful in everything he has ever done.


I first disliked him in "Crime Story" and based on that character, I knew I wouldn't be watching CSI.


Nick said:


> _Francis (Frank) J. Underwood_, Member of Congress - Majority Whip, as portrayed by *Kevin Spacey*


Spacey is good at playing scum if you remember "Wiseguy"


----------



## heathramos

SayWhat? said:


> Spacey is good at playing scum if you remember "Wiseguy"


Only the toes knows...


----------

